# ruger 22



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I have been wanting a 22 pistol for plinking for sometime now and ran into this today at my fav.gun shop.
the man that owned this passed away and his wife left it there to be sold.long story short $225.00 otd.I haven't priced these pistols but I don't think I got hurt buying this one.
pete


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I am looking at the same pistol except I want the 22/45 with the 1911 grip angle, and those are $246 shipped from budsgunshop. I'm not sure how similar they are, but that seems like a good OTD price to me. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

if nothing else it was for a good cause.the grip feels alot like my lugers.I'll have to pick up some 22's and give it a try.
pete


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I had never shot one of these until yesterday, and I loved it. It was a lot of fun and cheap to shoot once we ran out of our 9mm rounds to put down range  This is why I've decided to make this my next purchase. Good luck with it and have fun if you end up with it!

-Jeff-


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*good deal*

txpete: Sir; you are now a proud owner of a Mk111 it looks like.
Many years of plinking fun await you. The dang thing will be more accurate than you'll believe.:smt033
One like it and MUCH older is what sent me on this journey and I am forever grateful.
$225.00 out the door here; would have been outstanding. Routinely I look and they will start at $299.00 and skyward.
Some are a little finicky with ammo selection. Beware, and don't get discouraged cause it didn't feed. :smt023

Do a range report.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You didn't get hurt at all there Pete. I got a 1977 MK I that I bought new and taught my kids and now my grandkids how to shoot. Mine perfers cci mini-mags..:smt033


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for the info guys.I will do a range report on it soon.I need to get down to wally world and get some new 22's.the ones I have are pretty old looking.
again thanks
pete


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

I have one just like it that i found at a guys house. to make a long story short i was looking at buying a boat and he showed me the pistol which belonged to his grandfather. This fella was a fellon and could not possess a pistol and since the passing of the grandfather he asked me if i woudl like to purchase the firearm. i said sure how about 75 dollars. Now it is mine and i love it. great gun very accurate and i feel lucky to have it. worth every penny you paid for it. great shooting gun and mine will eat the winchester ammo like no tomorrow. Shoot winchester they never seem to fail. stay away from remmington.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

That's a good price on a good gun. They are more expensive than the polymer framed 22/45.


----------

